# Prince of Spain



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

Just wanna share my recent build:


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

i love that yellow and red paintjob


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice bike. Just curious, in the frame size.


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

Its a 51


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Where did you get the yellow brakes from?


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

T-Dog said:


> Where did you get the yellow brakes from?


Its a Campy Titanium Record limited Edition especially made for the Prince of spain


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

John Martin said:


> Its a Campy Titanium Record limited Edition especially made for the Prince of spain



Cool, where did you buy them from? I have the same bike and would love to get hold of them?


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

I bought it here in a local LBS in Asia. I guess they bought it from the authorized dealer of Pinarello frames in Hong Kong or Singapore.


----------



## Stevos (Jul 29, 2009)

what about the yellow bars?


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

Stevos said:


> what about the yellow bars?


I don't know where they sourced the yellow Talon hbar. Probably HK too...


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

You can get those bars from most Pinarello dealers. Singapore has a great one (Cycleworx) and it is where I bought my Prince of Spain.....great bike.


----------



## jim_888 (Sep 4, 2009)

i've seen this bike already and its one awesome build.


----------

